# Making a New dog food! Cake batter and cookies!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, I was laying in bed this morning and thought to myself: I'm going to make my own dog food brand. 
It'll be cake batter and cookie dough flavored. 
I know, I know questionable nutrition, but once I explain that my dogs LOVE cake and cookies, I'm certain that people will believe that it is part of a dog's natural diet, and totally buy my new food!! 
I'm even thinking of making a jolly rancher flavored variety, mostly because that's my favorite candy, and one time Champ got into a bag of them and boy did he love those!

I think I'll make a pre made cookie dough mix designed to be added to veggie mush! Yummmmmmm.



I mean, isn't the logic around here regarding to "omnivore" nutrition that if a dog will gladly eat it, it must be suitable?? Forget logic and jaw structure!! I'll even throw in oils for coat condition, because after all if the dog's coat is looking good, the food MUST be working wonders.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd like to put in an order for cat poop-flavored food, because my dogs LOVE cat poop! 

But seriously, let's keep it civil around here.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> But seriously, let's keep it civil around here.


hey, it's a civil playful thread!!!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ya gotta admit...it is a little funny. :biggrin:


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

You're a few days early Linsey. This would be a great April Fools thread. :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha cute! Good luck with the marketing I'm sure walmart , costco, and tarjay are looking for such foods haha!:wink:


----------



## BlueKnight (Sep 28, 2009)

Ah ah, big laugh!!! But, hey, as dogs seem to love meat that means that meat is wrong for them too :biggrin: Beginning tomorrow, I will serve pieces of rock to my dogs, I don't think they appreciate them therefore they're good for them grin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> Ah ah, big laugh!!! But, hey, as dogs seem to love meat that means that meat is wrong for them too :biggrin: Beginning tomorrow, I will serve pieces of rock to my dogs, I don't think they appreciate them therefore they're good for them grin:


Probably passes through just as well as fruit and other vegetable matter.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

BlueKnight said:


> Ah ah, big laugh!!! But, hey, as dogs seem to love meat that means that meat is wrong for them too :biggrin: Beginning tomorrow, I will serve pieces of rock to my dogs, I don't think they appreciate them therefore they're good for them grin:


Your dogs *might* end up with some broken teeth... :tongue:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Ah ah, big laugh!!! But, hey, as dogs seem to love meat that means that meat is wrong for them too :biggrin: Beginning tomorrow, I will serve pieces of rock to my dogs, I don't think they appreciate them therefore they're good for them grin:


 my point was that there is NO link between what a dog likes to eat and its nutritional value. Thank you for being a perfect example of this silly way of thinking and further proving my point. You're too sweet. i know it was a silly thread, after all giving a dog cake and cookies makes about as much sense as giving them fruits and veggies!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

or rocks...:biggrin:


----------



## BlueKnight (Sep 28, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> my point was that there is NO link between what a dog likes to eat and its nutritional value. Thank you for being a perfect example of this silly way of thinking and further proving my point. You're too sweet. i know it was a silly thread, after all giving a dog cake and cookies makes about as much sense as giving them fruits and veggies!


Geeeeez, you're so clever :biggrin: And funny, too!!! By, the way, have you eatten your daily broccoli already? Raw, of course (all processing is a work from the Devil ...).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

BlueKnight said:


> Geeeeez, you're so clever :biggrin: And funny, too!!! By, the way, have you eatten your daily broccoli already? Raw, of course (all processing is a work from the Devil ...).


Actually there have been studies that show that slightly cooking veggies makes them more bioavailable to us. I will find the study later when it's not so early *yawn*


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Geeeeez, you're so clever :biggrin: And funny, too!!! By, the way, have you eatten your daily broccoli already? Raw, of course (all processing is a work from the Devil ...).


 I'm more of a cucumber or green bean kind of gal myself, actually. But this is in fact a DOG nutrition forum, so let's stay on topic, shall we? :wink:


----------

